# More pics of Chris and Neil, my first rats!



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Here are some more pics of my rats, Chris and Neil. These are my first rats and in 9 days time I would have had them for 9 months!

Boxing in litter tray (Chris on the left):



Size and marking difference, Chris is the biggest and he's on the left:



Snuggling together under the fleece. Again, Chris is on the left!:



Both drinking water at the same time:



Settling down on the fleece. Neil is on the left/back/top (cuddling Chris!):











This is Neil just after he had his tail washed for the first time:


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Tabitha&Tobermori said:


> So cute!


 I agree. When I see them cuddle in the cage I wish I was smaller, so I could climb in and join them!!!!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

he looks like a little possum lol he is so cute


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Such interesting markings. They are both gorgeous. I especially love the one where Neil is using Chris as a bed xD


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a feeling that Neil might end up with no markings at all one day. He's faded a lot since I got him! This is how his markings looked the day after he came home with me:


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they named after Neil Tennant and Chris Lowe?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Adoraabblle! Love the markings.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Minky said:


> Are they named after Neil Tennant and Chris Lowe?


Haha, they are indeed!


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

The ones where they are spooning are so cute....


----------

